# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Living in Jamaica >  single American woman moving to Negril

## Dianadixon66

I have been visiting regularly as a tourist for many years, and have always wished I could stay longer. Finally, I get to do that!  I am setting up an apartment in Negril soon and would welcome any advice. What do you wish you knew (or brought with you) before moving to Negril?  Thank you!

----------


## Rob

> I have been visiting regularly as a tourist for many years, and have always wished I could stay longer. Finally, I get to do that!  I am setting up an apartment in Negril soon and would welcome any advice. What do you wish you knew (or brought with you) before moving to Negril?  Thank you!


Diana,

Congrats! I am moving this post/question to the Living In Jamaica board where this topic is more appropriate. There are some great posts in that forum board.

----------


## Bnewb

Diana...did you find an apartment yet? I'm not sure from your posts if you've rented a place.

You can purchase so much here now...so much more than when I moved here ten years ago...but as a woman I would suggest you bring your fav makeup items, lotions etc...most are horribly expensive here.

Until you've decided to move here permanently, don't bring anything you don't want to lose. The sea, the salt, the hurricanes and hurricane type weather breaks down material items very quickly.

Make sure you have people you can relate to while you're here...it's exciting when you first arrive, but I've seen many people get very lonely, confused/frustrated and scared.  Some have had trouble understanding the culture, others relied solely on very limited information from, ie. a boyfriend, girlfriend and/or their family...but if you have a solid group of successful people that can guide you...you should have no problems being down here and able to enjoy each day with a smile.

----------


## Dianadixon66

Hello, thank you for your reply. I have rented a one bedroom apartment for six months, but still plan to look for something more permanent . I do have a few good friends in the area (not tied to a boyfriend ) that I can rely on, and if I get lonely or bored (which is hard to imagine) then I will just come back to the states. I plan to bounce back and forth. 
How long have you been living in Negril? Where are you from?  
Have a great day! Diana

----------


## Dianadixon66

Thank you!

----------


## Bnewb

Diana...I've been living here full time coming up 10 years...originally from Canada.

It's great that you've found a place for the short term...it'll give you a chance to look around for a more permanent location.

----------


## Dianadixon66

Wow, ten years. What an adventure! I can't wait to start my new adventure. Yes, maybe I will find something to purchase at some point.

----------


## Marko

years ago mi started staying a week.....then 10 days.....then two weeks and then up to a month.....
the last 5 years mi been doing the 3 months in Negril......3 months in Florida......and back and forth during the year....
so it's 6 months in Negril.....6 months in Florida.....not a bad life.......

now that mi fully retired......mi could spend the entire year in Negril.....but so far mi haven't made the jump....
mi enjoy doing mi hobby when mi in Florida.....and mi enjoy Negril when do mi snorkeling, bicycling, walkabouts and cooking in Negril....
it breaks things up for mi nicely.....mi admit after 3 months here that mi do sometimes look forward to Florida......
Florida for mi is quiet and peaceful but doesn't give mi the excitement or rush mi get when living in Negril....
but when you get old......excitement and partying and running loose is not necessary all da time.....
of course you can hide in your place in Negril.....and have it quiet/peaceful.....but it not the same to mi as in Florida......

at times here mi admit it can get scary...lonely....and it can be very frustrating(no wata, no current and no cable TV)
law enforcement and the infrastructure is very weak in Jamaica......like most third world countries....
and food prices in the supermarket and stores is a joke....especially compared to Florida.....
so mi have learned to eat like a Jamaican here in paradise....lol

it important to mi to keep mi connection to Florida cause of medical and dentistry etc....
if anything major happens to mi...mi can be in Florida at mi home in a days time........

mi have done the build the house thingy(was married and now divorced) and for what mi spent on it.....
mi could have rented here for more than the rest of mi life......so mi big on renting not owning....
and if you don't like your neighbors.....you can always move......lol

between Florida and Negril mi think mi have the best of both worlds.....
to mi it much better than when mi was a snowbird and spending mi time between New England and Florida.....
now mi get sunshine 24/7.....New England it was always cloudy and rainy....rain last under an hour in Negril and Florida....lol

Jamaica isn't for everyone.....there are not as many expats living here as compared to other Caribbean countries and Asia etc...
which makes it kinda different when you don't have other Americans and Canadians to hang out with.....kinda a bummer
but mi get along with Jamaicans and enjoy der company.......most times......ha ha

as far as bringing stuff here....mi 50lb checked bag and mi carry on are always packed to the limit every time...
things wear out here quickly......and need to be replaced.....just the way it is here
buying things here is hit and miss......sometimes you get a deal...sometimes you pay thru the nose....
electronics are real expensive in Jamaica.....mi bring most of dat from Florida.....
household stuff like towels, curtains, pots and pans, utensils, beauty products, etc. mi bring from FL
unfortunatley a lot of products sold in Jamaica is the cheap Chinese stuff..horrible quality usually
and most everything is knock off Chinese stuff.....Sav is loaded with this stuff.....
so remember to bring the original branded stuff to Jamaica (Nike's, Reebok's, etc)...as you probably won't find it here

enjoy your time in Negril.....if you see an old fat American riding his red bicycle around in da Winter and Summer......say Hi!

Cool Runnings, Marko

----------


## Comforts of Home Nursing

Link anytime dear! Keep my number handy since there really is no clinic open 24 hours here and no hospital! 
www.j.mp/comfortsJA

----------


## AmyForever

you made a good decision ...you get used to weather after few months

----------


## Lola

Marko, well said!

----------

